
Sulphur Breakthrough Significantly Boosts Lithium Battery Capacity - icey
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26965/
======
dabeeeenster
Someone needs to set up a site that _tracks_ all these breakthroughs to see
what comes of them. Seem to read one a week for everything from voltaic panels
to IC engines but they never seem to convert...

